# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  El Supremo obliga al Estado a decir si avala o no un trasvase en Castellón

## sergi1907

El Gobierno deberá pronunciarse de forma explícita en los próximos meses sobre si es favorable o no a un trasvase de agua del Ebro a Castellón de hasta 90 hectómetros cúbicos anuales. Así lo recoge una sentencia del Tribunal Supremo, respondiendo a una recurso de la Diputación de Castellón, que había hecho esta demanda en 2005.

El Gobierno rechazó la petición de trasvase de la Diputación castellonense por silencio administrativo, cuando era ministra de Medio Ambiente la socialista Cristina Narbona. La administración valenciana lo recurrió al Tribunal Supremo poco antes de las elecciones municipales y autonómicas de 2007 y ahora este, en una sentencia, estima en parte ese recurso. El alto tribunal considera que la desestimación tácita del trasvase que supone el silencio administrativo no se ajusta a derecho y obliga al Ejecutivo a pronunciarse de forma explícita en los próximos meses. El Supremo, sin embargo, no se manifiesta sobre los argumentos de discriminación entre territorios aducidos por la Diputación de Castellón en su recurso.
La administración provincial argumentaba que si Lleida construye el canal Segarra Garrigues y prevé regar con el agua del Segre 70.000 hectáreas, Castellón también tiene derecho a disponer de recursos hídricos del Ebro, concretamente 90 hectómetros anuales. A su juicio, resulta discriminatorio que se rechace el trasvase a Castellón para garantizar el caudal ecológico del río Ebro en su tramo final, cuando el nuevo regadío leridano tiene efectos similares. «Ante situaciones fácticas iguales, se da un trato diferente», apuntan desde la Diputación.
Reacciones 
La Plataforma en Defensa del Ebro ya ha mostrado su malestar por la noticia. Mientras el movimiento analiza la sentencia desde el punto de vista jurídico, su portavoz, Manolo Tomàs, ya ha avanzado que el Estado debería pronunciarse sobre la cuestión antes de las próximas elecciones generales del otoño. En todo caso, desde el movimiento hace tiempo que alertan de que el Segarra-Garrigues servirá para trasvasar agua del Segre (cuenca del Ebro) a Barcelona y advierten de que si finalmente se autoriza la llegada de su agua a cinco pueblos de las cuencas internas, podrá ser considerado un precedente para Castellón.

http://www.diaridetarragona.com/ebre...ament/castello

----------


## ben-amar

Al final se va a hacer realidad el mapa hidrologico que trajo JASG555

----------


## Luján

> Al final se va a hacer realidad el mapa hidrologico que trajo JASG555


No te extrañe.

Pero, por la situación política, me da que el trasvase a Castellón se va a rechazar.

Veremos cómo avanza el Culebrón.

----------


## Salut

Si no hay agua, es que no hay agua. Ni para Lleida, ni para Zaragoza, ni para Castellón...

----------


## sergi1907

La Plataforma en Defensa del Ebro celebra la declaración institucional de Tortosa contra este trasvase, y sigue reclamando una respuesta del gobierno central a la petición.

La Diputación de Castellón aprobó ayer, con los votos a favor del Partido Popular y los nacionalistas del Bloque y la abstención del Partido Socialista valenciano, una moción para reivindicar de nuevo el trasvase de agua del Ebro (90 hectómetros cúbicos) hacia este territorio. Así ratificación la demanda de recursos hídricos el presidente de la institución provincial, Javier Moliner: «sin ir en contra de nadie, y con todos los respetos a nuestros vecinos del delta del Ebro, pedimos solamente el 15% del excedente que se lanza al mar y al que contribuye las fuentes y afluentes de la provincia de Castellón ». La moción presentada por la Diputación de Castellón recogía el «desprecio del gobierno central para las necesidades de Castellón en materia hídrica y el perjuicio económico ocasionado a la provincia». Durante su intervención, Javier Moliner expresó que "el motivo por el cual el tema ha devuelto al plenario es porque desde hace seis años el gobierno central no se ha dignado a responder a la Diputación Provincial».
Respecto a la petición de agua, este fin de semana pasado el secretario de Estado de Medio Rural y Agua, Josep Puxeu, aseguró que «las soluciones al trasvase están sobre la mesa» y que en Castellón "no falta agua». Por su parte, el delegado territorial del Gobierno en las Terres de l'Ebre, Xavier Pallarès, ha afirmado que "el trasvase es inviable porque no se puede trasvasar agua cuando no hay y hay que buscar otras alternativas» . A pesar de estos rotundos posicionamientos, la Plataforma en Defensa del Ebro (PDE) sigue reclamando al gobierno de Madrid como a la Generalitat una respuesta. Según el portavoz de la entidad, Juan Antonio Panisello, "aunque las declaraciones de Puxeu son acertadas, antes de las elecciones generales del 20 de noviembre el gobierno central debe tomar una decisión y hacerla pública».
Además, los antitrasvase defienden que el gobierno de la Generalitat también debería posicionarse públicamente en torno a la petición de agua de Castellón. Panisello recrimina a CiU, y al resto de fuerzas políticas, que "si bien han tenido un posicionamiento rotundo en torno a la inmersión lingüística, esta declaración no ha tenido lugar sobre el trasvase». Por otro lado, el rechazo público del Ayuntamiento de Tortosa en torno a la demanda de trasvase de agua, ha sido valorado positivamente por la Plataforma en Defensa del Ebro, ya que éste era uno de los requerimientos que la entidad hacer a las fuerzas políticas de las Tierras del Ebro solicitante su posicionamiento.

http://www.diaridetarragona.com/ebre.../sobrant/lebre

----------

